# After that cheesy Sheamus' covid prank, would you buy Clash at the Castle?



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

First of all, I can't avoid how terrible is WWE Product Nowadays. I gave it one upteenth chance and everytime Vince finds a new old way to lose attendance.

Evenmore, at a couple of months to Clash at the Castle, The forevateen (Christened by myself as his teenager mentality trapped on an elder body) came up with the _brilliant _idea when Sheamus pretends having a CoVid attack.

Utterly, Sheamus unleashed Butch to be squashed in two minutes.

In short terms: wrong angle, wrong feud, wrong wrestler, wrong time.

And two months away to Clash at the Castle. Would you buy the PPV after this tasteless prank?

Definitinely, I won't.

Don't forget response the poll above and post your opinion Beloved.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Triple H once kayfabe fucked a corpse.

If you’re still watching WWE, you’ll never be offended.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Triple H once kayfabe fucked a corpse.
> 
> If you’re still watching WWE, you’ll never be offended.


That's the main issue with the big W. That content is scheduled for the wrong people and the wrong place. It would be sorted and dumped with Jerry Springer, Geraldo, Oprah, Christina and all those crappy and obsolete talk show stuff. We are not in late 90's anymore. Wrestling got elder and is shamefull.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't buy the PPVs anyways so it doesn't matter. 

Streams for the win.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a sucker for TV that makes people upset, so I'd be even more inclined to buy it now


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's going to be on Peacock, which I watch other things on (like Indycar). So it's not like they are charging a lot of money to see it.

Also, Vince has made appearances on the shows lately just to stroke his own ego while the drama around him goes on. McMahon showing up at a UFC event after in the past he insulted MMA. So Sheamus pretending to have COVID in storyline to get out of a match isn't really all that much of a big deal to me. Just a lazy way of changing the match and WWE being WWE.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Exactly it was just lazy and lame 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

I can see it finally leading to a match between Sheamus and Drew at Summerslam, with the winner facing the W.W.E. Champion at Clash at the Castle. Once Reigns defeats Lesnar at Summerslam, have Drew's music hits, and he does the belt motion thing to Roman at Clash at the Castle.


----------

